# Snoqualmie Pass Closing



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL! Killclimbz and I were just talking about early closures yesterday. It basically boils down to money. When they stop making money they close. Most casual skiers/riders are finished for the season by the end of March. Spring fever grabs them and they're on to their summer hobbies. The resorts aren't going to stay open to serve the hardcore skiers/riders and lose money to do it. Pass holders don't pay the bills, day users do and the day users are mostly done for the season.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so glad I have timberline. If there is snow, they run the lifts. They make most of their money in the summer anyway.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I know some places "lease" the land from the forest service. Your lease is up.........doesn't matter how much snow.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Really 95 inches...well what about 285 inches and fuffy that's knee to thigh deep. I would have taken some pics but was too busy last Fri and Sunday the parking lot was 3/4 full. But here its the lease. But nothing preventing some hiking.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> I know some places "lease" the land from the forest service. Your lease is up.........doesn't matter how much snow.


That's what they claim. It isn't true. They're just passing the buck so they don't have to just plain say we're closing because we're losing money at this point. I don't think that would go over well with pass holders.

Some of the resorts claim that the forest service shuts the down due to elk migrations. I've had a CO DOW office straight tell me it's bullshit. Elk tend to not migrate through 10 foot snow drifts.


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, that's true. 99% of people that go now have season passes I'm guessing. Even keeping it open like sat and sun or even just sat would be even cool. Oh well. Guess we have to wait till next year.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> That's what they claim. It isn't true. They're just passing the buck so they don't have to just plain say we're closing because we're losing money at this point. I don't think that would go over well with pass holders.
> 
> Some of the resorts claim that the forest service shuts the down due to elk migrations. I've had a CO DOW office straight tell me it's bullshit. Elk tend to not migrate through 10 foot snow drifts.


Just to add to this. There is an operating lease for the ski area and if they want to extend their season they need to submit a request to the Forest Service. That request is basically an email telling them that they are extending their season. That is about all they have to do. Resorts closing is 100% up to them.


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Meadows is ending 7 day a week operations at the end of the month as well with the highest base of the season. In May it is weekends only. I totally get their position because it is true about people no longer coming up to ski and ride. Most ski resorts are controlled by share holders who demand profit. When they are turning chairs, loosing thousands every day it is understandable.
> 
> I don't agree with folks who say it screws the season pass holders. We get to tide for a fraction of the cost that ticket sales generate. It is just a part of life. The truly hardcore riders still come and hike or splitboard. I personally love hiking Meadows in the spring!


Yeah, that's true. Probably still going to hike if they still have some decent features up. What if they made a spring pass or something like Crystal? I'm sure that would cover some of the cost, if not most. And that is true too; season pass holders don't get screwed at all. We got to ride all season, all the way into April. I've literally saved probably close to $3000 by buying a pass, since I've gone close to 75 times.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Gruber1922 said:


> Yeah, that's true. Probably still going to hike if they still have some decent features up. What if they made a spring pass or something like Crystal? I'm sure that would cover some of the cost, if not most. And that is true too; season pass holders don't get screwed at all. We got to ride all season, all the way into April. I've literally saved probably close to $3000 by buying a pass, since I've gone close to 75 times.


Yeah, I'm bummed the pass is closing too, but it sounds like Alpy will likely be open for a few more weekends. Although you seem more interested in the park which Alpy doesn't help with. 

I was at Central on Sunday and was chatting with Scotty the bartender there about how crazy it was they were closing despite the base and the heavy snow falling before our eyes. But, it's all about the money. I'm willing to bet they lost money in April. 

As for Crystal's spring pass, I hear that season pass holders still have to buy one at a discount, so they're "regular season" is ending soon as well.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Snoqualmie is closed due to the fact that Boyne owns both Snoqualmie and Crystal mountain. Since Crystal has a larger base and the snowpack stays around longer they have chosen to end operations at Snoqualmie but continue them at Crystal. If anything, I know that Snoqulamie has had a tendency in the past to leave some features out for people to hike after they have closed for the season. It sucks that all the resorts don't stay open longer here, but at least we still have an open resort to ride and snow that sticks around all summer for when all the resorts have finally closed.


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> Yeah, I'm bummed the pass is closing too, but it sounds like Alpy will likely be open for a few more weekends. Although you seem more interested in the park which Alpy doesn't help with.
> 
> I was at Central on Sunday and was chatting with Scotty the bartender there about how crazy it was they were closing despite the base and the heavy snow falling before our eyes. But, it's all about the money. I'm willing to bet they lost money in April.
> 
> As for Crystal's spring pass, I hear that season pass holders still have to buy one at a discount, so they're "regular season" is ending soon as well.


Yeah, I guess snowboarding is snowboarding. Even If alpy sucks, which it will haha. I would buy the pass at crystal but I need to save for college:/


----------

